# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Фестиваль-Конкурс "Zвёздные врата Владимира"

## Лариса Рудольфовна

*Дорогие форумчане!*
В центре Владимиро-Суздальской земли некогда стояли Золотые Ворота и Серебряные... Прошло почти 1000 лет, и мы открываем для вас новые - Звёздные Врата, вот уже в четвёртый раз... 
Будем рады видеть в конкурсной программе вокальные группы и вокалистов всех возрастов, всех жанров и стилей!
*22 и 23 июня* в Областном Дворце культуры г. Владимира пройдут первый и второй туры детского конкурса-спутника "ZВЁЗДНЫЙ КЛЮЧИК" (6-8, 9-11, 12-14 лет), который проводится в рамках ММК "ZВЁЗДНЫЕ ВРАТА" впервые.
*24 июня* там же откроются Звёздные врата традиционно своим гимном и приветствием лауреатов прошлых конкурсов. *24 и 25 июня* пройдут первый и второй конкурсные туры во взрослых номинациях (15-20, 21-29, от 30-ти лет). Обязательна песня на языке страны и мировой хит.
Закрытие и Гала-концерт лауреатов конкурса-фестиваля пройдёт там же, *26-го июня*, после чего по традиции на прощальной вечеринке конкурсанты выбирают Принца и Принцессу "ZВЁЗДНЫЕ ВРАТА-2009"
Вот такое предложение, друзья...
Желающих узнать подробные условия, прошу задавать вопросы!
Искренне ваша, Лариса Рудольфовна!

----------


## laskulja

Лариса привет!!! Это Лена Максимова из "Шанса" Всё таки малышей решила не приглашать? А жаль! Может подумаешь?

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Элен! Внимательней читай: 22 и 23 июня - детский конкурс:eek:
А между нами, до 6-ти лет связки-то не сформированные ещё:biggrin:

----------


## laskulja

Ларчи привет! Писала ночью с неразутыми глазами! Какой взнос?

----------


## МаринаСолнце

Здравствуйте!Скажите пожалуйста чем отличается конкурс от фестиваля(прочитала,что за конкурс и фестиваль  разный взнос)?И вокал эстрадный или академический?

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Марина,хороший вопрос.
Конкурс предполагает,что ваш вокал оценит профессиональное жюри..(для кого-то он может стать вступительным экзаменом в ВГГУ,где есть народная,академическая и эстр.-джазовая специализации)
А фестиваль предполагает,что вас оценят только на вечерних тусовках.Кстати,кому -то этого будет достаточно.

----------


## Стюардесса

Здравствуйте,уважаемая Лариса Рудольфовна!Меня зовут Анна,мне 23 года!Очень хочется поучавствовать в конкурсе,Подскажите ,пожалуйста,каковы условия участия?Заранее спасибо!))))

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Здравствуйте,Аня!
С удовольствием примем вашу заявку на     *fest-vladimir@mail.ru  * 
В ней укажите о себе все данные (резюме),а также 2 произв.(мировой хит и песня своей страны,каждая-не более 4мин.)фото,аудио.
На _Zвёздных вратах_ звучат песни всех жанров (номинации формируются по заявкам),вокалистами всех возрастов(6-8,9-11,12-14,а также 15-20,21-29,от 30 и старше)
Принимаются заявки от вок.ансамблей ,причём,если их состав более 10человек,-руководитель не платит фестивальный взнос(1000р).
Внимание,
ОРГВЗНОС конкурсанта -2300р.
Проживание и питание мы подберем вам по вашим возможностям:самый дешёвый вариант - 300р номер и 150р питание(в сутки),но в основном все размещаются в 1-2местных номерах гостиницы"Клязьма" - это 1100р.
Это хорошо,что на форуме мы всё можем обсудить..
Ваша Л.Р. :Ok:

----------


## Светла ночка

Лариса Рудольфовна, а положение есть по конкурсу и фестивалю(вроде международный уровень) или оно высылается по заявке ?

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

http://arbour.night.ru/art-14991.htm

здесь положение.

Кроме того, созданы группы в "Одноклассниках" и в "Контакте".... Присоединяйтесь!

----------


## Светла ночка

*СПАСИБО !*

----------


## Стюардесса

Огромное Вам спасибо,Лариса Рудольфовна!Еще один вопрос!До какого числа принимаются заявки на участие?)))))Заранее спасибо!))))

----------


## ольга гущина

*Лариса Рудольфовна*,
 О-оу! Где бы ещё встретиться! :Oj:

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Привет!
Заявки принимаются по тел*.8960 730 7777*
или на *fest-vladimir.ru*
до 20го июня!
а пока ...- люди!! моя группа "Девичник"-в финале интернет-конкурса.Нас прижимают.Но мы надеемся на вашу поддержку!
зайди,прослушай,проголосуй:

*http://godmol.ru/vote*
ГЛАЗА И ПЕСНИ РУССКИЕ
_Деви4ник_
                СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Санек 2

Разъясните, пожалуйста понятие "мировой хит".

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Александр!
Хит - это "удар","попадание в цель".Безоговорочно популярная,талантливо написанная и умело раскрученная песня.Абсолютными хитами ХХ века стали:
Besame mucho,Love story,Yesterdey,Angels,Mamma mia,Я-итальянец,Шербургские зонтики,Feelins,песни Каас,Фабиан,Хьюстон,Агилеры,"Песня земли"Джексона,и мн.др.
Это и джазовые стандарты и шлягеры "Радио7",петь их - одно удовольствие!
..Телепатия:сегодня на "Истории эстр.-джазовой музыки" я читала об этом лекцию.
Вы как в воду смотрели!..

*Добавлено через 44 часа 20 минут*
Кстати,о хитах..
Именно из них я составила аранжировку для группы Деви4ник,спасибо всем,кто голосовал за неё! :Aga: 
Но,дорогие мои,всё,что инициируется с экрана - это банальное выкачивание валюты..т.н."честный отъём денег у населения".К сожалению,это - правда наших дней..
Один мой знакомый "Умелец" посмотрел на этот конкурсный сайт(год.молодёжи) ИЗНУТРИ... :Ok: Там всё БУТАФОРСКОЕ..кнопочки,цифры,голоса..
Жаль тех,кто специально писался в студии,кто искренне надеялся на ..правду?
Интересно,сколько профессионалы будут терпеть?..
Как пел Окуджава:"..ах,это,братцы,о другом!"

----------


## Светла ночка

Лариса Рудольфовна, а конкурсный взнос  это на каждого участника ? А если хор в 30 человек это 69000 тысяч ?  Или я что то неправильно считаю ?! :smile:

----------


## ira

Лариса Рудольфовна! А возможно ли исполнение мирового хита на английском в группе 9-11 лет? (В положении я вычитала только на русском...)

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Дорогие Ирочка и Светланочка!
конечно,если ребёнок убедительно поёт на английском,если он не выглядит как карлик,если своей яркой энергетикой выражает мысль на англ.языке как на русском - оргкомитет может рассмотреть вариант замены "отечеств.хита" на "зарубежный".
Оргкомитет уже рассмотрел возможность *СКИДОК* для вок.ансамблей 
*свыше* 10 участников.Вы говорите,30 человек?-это уже не ансамбль,это хоровой коллектив,а номинации у нас только *соло* и *ансамбли.*Такие случаи индивидуальны,предлагаю вам обсудить их со мной по *тел.89607307777*
спасибо за вопросы,а пока- время..ВРЕМЯ ПОДАВАТЬ ЗАЯВКИ!

----------


## Светла ночка

Я просто пример привела ! :Aga:  У нас ансамбль, если и поедет, то в составе 5-6 человек.  :Aga:  Так что придётся платить за использование аппаратуры ! :biggrin: А телефончик я записала, спасибо.  :Aga:

----------


## Бэкхам

Да,Да,платить за использование аппаратуры :biggrin:Оплатить жюри.....не встречала такого!А организаторы что будут оплачивать?:wink:И разницу в оплате взноса в 1000 р.и в 2300 не поняла?Кто заплатит 1000,тот не оплачивает аренду аппаратуры на ГАла-концерте?:biggrin:Обьясните пожалуйста!Сколько я должна заплатить за взнос сама как участница и моя ученица соло 12 лет?

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Уважаемая Ирина!
вы платите фестивальный взнос(1000)-но вы не поёте,и вас не оценивает жюри.
Ваша девочка платит конкурсный взнос(2300)- она поёт.и её оценивает жюри.
Вы оплачиваете в оргкомитет,а оргкомитет оплачивает всё: звук,свет,жюри,экскурсии ,мастер-классы,аренда залов и тд и тд.
Всё это прописано в положении(вы его читали?).Так работают подавляющее большинство оргкомитетов - без госдотации,на самоокупаемости.Сейчас,при сложившейся экономической ситуации,кстати,сняли многие дотационные конкурсы.
Вас вообще не удивило,что в такое время мы вообще рискнули проводить что-либо?)))(((

----------


## laskulja

Лариса Рудольфовна привет! У меня вопрос-можно ли на первом туре спеть обе песни? Хочу опять показать Вам Павлову Настю.а она 23 июня уезжает в лагерь на юг.Мы недавно приехали с конкурса "Жар-птица" г. Иваново там такая практика есть. В исключительных случаях разрешали спеть оба произведения на первом туре.
Очень хочется выступить у Вас!
                 С уважением Максимова Е. В. студия "Шанс"

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Дорогая моя Е.В.!
я не против.
А если она победит,кто будет петь за неё на ГАЛЕ,мама?))))
...А что,это идея!

----------


## laskulja

Вот такой прогноз мне нравиться!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Вашими устами,моими молитвами!

----------


## Гвиола

*Лариса Рудольфовна*,здравствуйте!Приятно видеть знакомые лица!

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Наталья,здравствуй!
  На конкурс,скорее всего,приедет ваш ансамбль  "СТУПЕНИ".
  А ты сама не хочешь пройтись по старшей номинации?
  Сообщите всем лауреатам "ПОЮЩЕГО ГОРОДА" - будем рады 
  открыть "Звёздные врата Владимира" для вас и для ваших деток
  (см. положение конкурса-спутника "ЗВЁЗДНЫЙ КЛЮЧИК")
  Программа и положение есть у Эли.
  Пока!

----------


## Марина Старцева

Здравствуйте,Лариса Рудольфовна!
Мои ученики хотят принять участие в этом конкурсе (старшие). Хотелось бы положение. Где посмотреть?
С уважением Марина Ив.

----------


## Гвиола

*Лариса Рудольфовна*,я бы с удовольствием.Боюсь не осилю!:smile:
Положение смотрела на сайте.Спасибо!Сообщу всем!

*Добавлено через 24 часа 34 минуты*
Я так поняла,что одну из песен надо спеть на иностранном языке?Или мировые хиты можно на русском исполнить?

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Марина,здравствуйте!
Конечно.приезжайте!рада слышать о вас снова..
Сколько приедет ваших ребят и какого возраста,сообщите-мне для оргкомитета 
очень важно знать .
А положение - см. выше, здесь,на первой странице есть ссылка на положение.
Спрашивайте - *larisasemina@mail.ru*

----------


## Мирна

Здравствуйте, Лариса Рудольфовна! вот если бы чуть раньше увидела эту темку!! Обязательно бы поехали, а сейчас уже билеты куплены на другой конкурс в это же время!!:frown:  Но на следующий год будем иметь ввиду!! :Ok:   Только вот мне тоже не очень понятно: а малыши 6-9 лет какой же мировой хит могут исполнить? Или я что-то недопоняла ????

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Милая Мирна!
жаль,что вы не сможете побороться за главные призы на нашем конкурсе:
- приглашение в Италию 
- приглашение в Берлин
- поступление в университет.
Но..если вас интересует высшее заочное образование(эстр.джаз.вокал)-пишите:
larisasemina@mail.ru
ЭКЗАМЕНЫ в середине июля.
...а малыши будут петь хит своей страны))))желательно,детский хит.

*Добавлено через 7 часов 52 минуты*
Кстати о поступлении в университет.
Лауреаты поступают на эстр.-джазовую спец-цию БЕЗ ЭКЗАМЕНА 
ПО ВОКАЛУ.При этом придётся проштудировать Теорию музыки(учебник Вахромеева)и подготовить лёгкую пьесу (ф-но,гитара)
С собой на конкурс надо привезти аттестат зрелости (с заверенной копией),паспорт,и - не беспокойтесь:на время вступит.экз.предоставляется общежитие.Если есть ЕГЭ-возьмите,если нет-будет тестирование по общ-нию и рус.яз.
Если вы поступили,то до 1 сентября  копите 12т.руб за семестр.Первая сессия-с 1го по 20 сентября.Желаю удачи!

----------


## Бэкхам

> но вы не поёте,и вас не оценивает жюри


Лариса,а почему я не могу поучаствовать?Расскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Лариса,а почему я не могу поучаствовать?Расскажите пожалуйста.


Ириша,  Лариса писала о том, что все, кто приезжают на этот конкурс, должны заплатить какой-то взнос, т.к. спонсоров, готовых что-то оплатить, на сегодня нет. Поэтому: 
1.Если ты участвуешь, как конкурсантка, а это только приветствуется (тем более, тебе ЕСТЬ, что показать!) - платишь 2300, 
2. Если ты сопровождаешь своего ученика как педагог, участвуешь о всех мероприятиях фестиваля-конкурса, КРОМЕ одного- не поешь на сцене перед жюри, платишь 1000 руб.

----------


## Бэкхам

*Mazaykina*,
 Поняла!Думаю....ОЧень хочется.И девочка есть сильная.Пока не обещаю.:confused:

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Друзья!Руководители коллективов!
Если вам есть ,что спеть, участвуйте в конкурсе!(возр.категория от 30 лет)
Тем более,что эта номинация набирается!
а вот детская - пока немногочисленная.
Но время есть до 15 июня,заявки  в форме резюме -*fest-vladimir.ru*
И обязательно укажите телефон и ваши просьбы по размещению.

----------


## laskulja

Лариса привет! К сожалению принять участие не сможем,проблемы с лагерем у детей.
      Л. Максимова

----------


## Гвиола

*Лариса Рудольфовна*,у меня почему-то сервер не находит этот адрес-fest-vladimir.ru???

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Ну.конечно,и не найдёт..зарапортовалась:

наша электронная почта* fest-vladimir@mail.ru*

ПРОСЬБА ВСЕМ ФОРУМЧАНАМ ЗАЯВИТЬСЯ ДО 15 ИЮНЯ.

Новость дня:Участники ансамблей платят в 2р.меньше

Очень неплохие конкурсанты,судя по заявкам..

КОНКУРС обещает БЫТЬ! Ждём вас,друзья!

Звоните:  *8 960 730 77 77*

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

:Ok: Председатель жюри-прекрасный музыкант,аранжировщик,композитор,заслуженный артист России- *Валерий Ярушин("АРИЭЛЬ")*
Сопредседатель жюри - декан факультета искусств ВГГУ.профессор
Павел Анисимов .
ЖДЕМ ВАШИ* ЗАЯВКИ ДО 20 ИЮНЯ* (по вашим просьбам)
Звоните:есть разные варианты размещения,от 290р/сутки
Детский конкурс-23го июня,взрослый 24-25го.
*8 960 730 77 77*

----------


## Mazaykina

> Валерий Ярушин("АРИЭЛЬ")


Это этот?? Ничего себе!! http://www.yarushin.com/  :Ok:  Познакомимся с легендой

----------


## Витка

*Лариса Рудольфовна*, отправила заявку сегодня ночью. Ответ не получила. Жду.

*Добавлено через 34 часа 6 минут*
*ПРОГАММА ММФК "ZВЁЗДНЫЕ ВРАТА ВЛАДИМИРА":*

_23 — 26 июня 2009 г._

*Вторник 23.06.2009 (Гостиничный комплекс "Клязьма")*
- I и II тур Открытого Детского Конкурса Эстрадных Исполнителей "ZВЁЗДНЫЙ КЛЮЧИК"
- Приезд участников ММФК (в течение дня)
- Регистрация и размещение в ГК "Клязьма"
18:00 - Совещание руководителей
19:00 – 21:00 Вечер знакомства в ММЦ ВГГУ (у Золотых ворот)
- прогулка по центру вечернего Владимира
- экскурсия в Успенский собор (фрески А.Рублёва)
- возложение цветов у памятника А.Невского, кремль.

*Среда 24.06.2009 (Гостиничный комплекс "Клязьма")*
10:00 Совещание руководителей и МАСТЕР-КЛАСС по эстрадно-джазовому вокалу (ММЦ ВГГУ)
11:00-12:00 - Репетиции и саундчек
12:00 - Открытие Фестиваля-Конкурса в Концертном зале ОДК
Первый конкурсный день, исполнение участниками первой песни;
14:00 - 15:00 - Репетиции и саундчек
15:00 - Продолжение конкурсной программы
19:00 - 22:00 Фестивальная вечеринка участников ММФК.

*Четверг 25.06.2009 (Областной Дворец культуры)*
10.00 Репетиции и саундчек (ОДК)
12:00 Второй конкурсный день, исполнение участниками второй песни
14:00 Репетиции и саундчек Гала-концерта (ОДК)
16:30 МАСТЕР-КЛАСС ПРЕДСЕДАТЕЛЯ ЖЮРИ ММФК ВАЛЕРИЯ ИВАНОВИЧА ЯРУШИНА
19:00 - ГАЛА-КОНЦЕРТ финалистов и победителей ММФК "ZВЁЗДНЫЕ ВРАТА ВЛАДИМИРА"
21:00 Прощальная вчеринка, выборы Принца и Принцессы ММФК (ГК "Клязьма")

*Пятница 26.06.2009*
10:00 - 12:00 Экскурсия по Владимиру (Золотые ворота, Старая башня, Музей
хрусталя, Палаты, Исторический музей)
12:00-14:00-ОБЕД (студ.кафе)
14:00 - Экскурсия в Суздаль по желанию)
19:00 - 21:00 Презентация международного музыкального сайта (ГК "Клязьма")
21:00-23:00 - Празднование Ивана Купалы (в Загородном парке г. Владимира, при наличии хорошей погоды)

Отъезд участников - вечерним поездом после 21:00,или утренним.

----------


## Mazaykina

Встречай, Владимир! :biggrin:

----------


## Ledi

> Встречай, Владимир!


*Mazaykina*,
 :biggrin: Векосу / и всей гоп компании :wink: /привет! :biggrin: И
Ждём фоток :wink:

----------


## Волдед

*Ledi*,
 погоди...:rolleyes: получишь свои фотки..... :Aga:  я там тебе лично прювет передам.. :Aga: ..тока чур я не перидаст!!!:mad::biggrin:

----------


## Benya

Можете поздравить Витку с лауреатством! Приедет расскажет все подробнее.

----------


## мусяня

*Benya*,
 ВАУ!!!!!!!Поздравь от меня Витку!!!!МОЛОДЕЦ!!!!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

Ребята!!!! Я на секунду! ВСЕ было СУПЕР!!!! Скоро будут фотки, рассказы.

----------


## Ledi

> я там тебе лично прювет передам.


*Волдед*,
 :Ok: жду передастоф :biggrin:



> Можете поздравить Витку с лауреатством!


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Витка

*Benya*, спасибо. Откуда знаешь??? 
Кстати, поздравляем не только Витку но и Наташу (*Гвиола*)!!!
Спасибо большое за организацию и великолепную встречу. Выставлю пару фоток с прогулки с Женей-Беней... С концертов, к сожалению у нас только немного видео...

----------


## Benya

> Benya, спасибо. Откуда знаешь???


Викусь, не поверишь ! По телевизору сказали, по местному каналу. Да и Анька моя ходила на галу, а я работал ... :(((

----------


## Витка

*Benya*, спасибо Жень... я и забыла... они же интервью брали после мастер-класса Ярушина... Женя, фотки чуть позже... Ещё не успела даже на комп залить...
Спасибо большое Ане, что она сходила на Гала-концерт. Извини, что не заехали... Просто сил не было и домой спешили.

----------


## darveter

*Витка*,
пряздрявляю!!!
ты молодчага, правда!!! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/660393m.jpg[/IMG]
фотка, конечно, к победе отношения не имеет, но, думаю, поднимет настроение )))

----------


## Mazaykina

СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ Ларисе Семиной за замечательные 2 дня!! И ребята молодцы, и сам конкурс. Чуть позже обязательно расскажу более подробно.
А вот и фотки с Конкурса. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/720829m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Один из победителей - классный парнишка!

[IMG]http://*********ru/698301m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Что-то не идет загрузка...

----------


## Black Lord

*Витка*,Викуль, прими мои поздравления  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Витка

*darveter*, спасибо за приятные воспоминания благодаря фотке!!!

*Добавлено через 24 часа 11 минут*
*.... с Женей-Беней*
[IMG]http://*********ru/686041m.jpg[/IMG]

*Там, за рекой Клязьма, правда слева, а не там, куда я указываю (скосило слегка от радости), мы жили в пансионате "Клязьма"* 
[IMG]http://*********ru/674777m.jpg[/IMG]

*Мы с Женей у нового памятника князю Владимиру и святителю Фёдору - крестителям земли Владимирской*
[IMG]http://*********ru/675801m.jpg[/IMG]

* Женя  на территории Успенского собора, где до сих пор живы фрески Андрея Рублёва* 
[IMG]http://*********ru/672729m.jpg[/IMG]
*
А это мы уже идём просто гуляем в центре города с Женей и моим другом - Андреем (вдохновителем, классной группой поддержки и замечательным автором песен "Отсчитывая дни" и "Я не та")*
[IMG]http://*********ru/679897m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/666585m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/667609m.jpg[/IMG]

*А вот и второй конкурсный день и перед гала-концертом у нас был мастер-класс по вокалу, который провёл Валерий Ярушин (ВИА "Ариэль"):*
[IMG]http://*********ru/671705m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/669657m.jpg[/IMG]

*Областной дворец культуры, где происходило сие великолепное действо:*
[IMG]http://*********ru/659417m.jpg[/IMG]

*До свидания, Владимир!!! Спасибо большое Жене за встречу, экскурсию по городу и великолепные исторические рассказы*

----------


## Mazaykina

А мы так и не встретились с Беней...:frown:

Вот еще несколько фоток с Фестиваля. Начало Гала концерта, очень интересный танцевальный номер!  :Ok: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/681946m.jpg[/IMG]

Валерий Ярушин- председатель жюри, очень простой в общении человек и классный музыкант, создатель легендарного ансамбля "Ариэль"

[IMG]http://*********ru/685018m.jpg[/IMG]

Самая юная 6-ти летняя участница конкурса.

[IMG]http://*********ru/670682m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## V.Kostrov

После концертной программы, был презентован новый сайт.

[IMG]http://*********ru/686045m.jpg[/IMG]

Дальше были прекрасные выступления:

Сергей Курганский

[IMG]http://*********ru/677853m.jpg[/IMG]

Валерий Ярушин

[IMG]http://*********ru/656349m.jpg[/IMG]

Ну и конечно же жюри (петь-не пели, но сказали..........)

[IMG]http://*********ru/713692m.jpg[/IMG]

Ну и наградили.........

[IMG]http://*********ru/697308m.jpg[/IMG]

И естественно, после окончания, маленький фуршет, слова поздравления, слова благодарности и пожелания перспективного развития сотрудничества.

Германское представительство, итальянское представительство, Ярушин, декан университета, директор ОДК, ректор университета.

[IMG]http://*********ru/696284m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мелодика

Ребята, как здорово! Я очень рада, что все получилось! С удовольствием буду ждать продолжения освещения конкурса-фестиваля.

----------


## Kliakca

> А мы так и не встретились с Беней...


Такое впечатление, что вы в разное время года ездили, хотя на один фестиваль.:biggrin:
*vekos*,а форумовских участников не фоткали на сцене?

МОЛОДЦЫ !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Гвиола

*vekos*,а не могли бы Вы прислать мне общую фотографию на почту?Так спешно собиралась,что оставила и фотоаппарат и камеру дома.:frown:
Спасибо!

----------


## Mazaykina

Всех фоткали, сегодня выложим.
Фестиваль прошел ЗДОРВО! Лариса пусть расскажет сама. Я со стороны посмотрела- проведена была колоссальная работа и с массмедиа: столько статей в газетах, телевидение, интервью, и с партнерами- подарков было много. Молодчина!

----------


## V.Kostrov

> проведена была колоссальная работа и с массмедиа: столько статей в газетах, телевидение, интервью, и с партнерами- подарков было много.


И это действительно так. Вот некоторые сканы прессы:
[IMG]http://*********ru/707303m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/696039m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/700135m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/681703m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/687847m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/685799m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Benya

*vekos*,
Вов, в статье "Звездные врата открывают новые возможности для талантливых", пишут, что Анна Васильева (ты её видел, это моя певица), лауреат первого фестиваля, из Нижнего Новгорода. А она из Боровичей-это рядом с Великим Новгородом. Журналюгам видимо пофигу, Нижний или Великий .... :)))

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Журналюгам видимо пофигу, Нижний или Великий .... :)))


Ну что тут сказать......... Это не первый и не последний случай редакторских ошибок.

*Добавлено через 23 часа 56 минут*



> а не могли бы Вы прислать мне общую фотографию на почту?


Выслал. К сожалению, качество не очень.

----------


## Kliakca

> Всех фоткали, сегодня выложим.


???????????????????????????????????????????:frown:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> ???????????????????????????????????????????


Настя, ты задала очень много вопросов:biggrin: Я даже растерялся! :biggrin: Потерпи, будут фотки.:wink:

----------


## Витка

*vekos*, Вова и мне вышли пожалуйста общую фотку побольше размера... Спасибо.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> мне вышли пожалуйста общую фотку побольше размера... Спасибо.


Вик, уже на почте. Повторю, качество не очень. Но в лучшем качестве у меня нет.

----------


## Витка

*vekos*, спасибо! Поймала и скачала!

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Вита,фото из студии забрали - удачная работа ,завтра выложим с Дашей.

...Женя,ай-яй-яй-"моя певица"?..ты не прав))))

----------


## Витка

*Лариса Рудольфовна*, спасибо большое... Но в первый день нас старших вообще не фоткали... а вот про второй и гала ничего не знаю...

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Дорогая,всё есть: день 1й, день 2й, гала-концерт...
И архив есть, и резонанс хороший. и 5й конкурс не за горами - 15-20 февраля 2010г. :wink:

----------


## Витка

*Лариса Рудольфовна*, ух, ты!!! КАК БЫСТРО!!! На выходных будем с видео созваниваться...

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Вита, сейчас идёт приём документов к нам на ф-т. Лауреаты ZВЁЗДНЫХ ВРАТ поступают на 1 курс: Алёша Бойко,Марина Величко,Антон Детистов и по-моему Лера Тимошенко...так что наши мастер-классы плавно переходят в 1 семестр))))с 1 сентября - 1 сессия))))

----------


## Витка

*Лариса Рудольфовна*, классно!!! Жаль, что не попала в список поступающих :))))

----------


## Kliakca

> Настя, ты задала очень много вопросов Я даже растерялся!


?........:biggrin:

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Друзья, мы начинаем активную подготовку к 5му конкурсу "ZВЁЗДНЫЕ ВРАТА ВЛАДИМИРА",подключайтесь!
Он пройдет во 2й половине февраля на белоснежной Владимиро-Суздальской земле,в предверьи масленицы..
Думаю,в 1 день будет открытие,на сл.день-1 тур- ХИТ,далее,3й день-2й тур-песня "визитка",и 4й день-гала,прощальный вечер..
Так будет максимально комфортно для всех..
Я как предс.оргкомитета,готова выслушать все деловые предложения :Aga: по делу...если есть, что улучшить,я- только ЗА! :Ok:

----------


## Серж Курганский

Вот и Я! :biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Вот и Я!


Сергей! Милости просим! Очень рада тебя видеть!  :Aga:

----------


## V.Kostrov

*Серж Курганский*,
 Жму руку!!!  :Aga:

----------


## Jam Jamovna

Прошёл месяц после фестиваля... А в сердце ещё жива музыка Звёздных врат!!
Впечатления ещё не потеряли красок, а наши улыбки остались в этих кадрах...
[IMG]http://*********ru/742625.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/779488.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/771296.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/769248.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/757984.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/745696.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/750816.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/732384.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

Ждем информацию о следующем фестивале!
Еще раз хочу сказать СПАСИБО организаторам и всем участникам! ВЫ МОЛОДЦЫ!!! Скоро обещали прислать видео. Обязательно выложим здесь.

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Новый конкурс  планируем в конце зимы,на масленицу(как, впрочем,он и был задуман) - с наступлением ВЕСНЫ,с блинами и колядками..

Хочется порадоваться за лауреатов ЭТОГО конкурса: одни готовятся дальше активно,получив приглашение в Италию..
другие поступили в университет на эстр.-джазовую спец-цию (мои поздравления Бойко,Детистову ,Милене и Величко..-студентам ВГГУ)
Троих претендентов отслушивают сейчас в Берлине - это А.Бондаренко,Е.Якубович и Дария -поедет один..
Марина Ивлева получила интересные предложения о работе..

Главное,что "врата" открыты- есть продолжение мечты каждого,кто достоин..

----------


## Jam Jamovna

А что будет в Берлине?.. Если выберут только одного - неужели двое остальных не достойны такого шанса? Какие-то варианты ещё есть? :eek:

----------


## Mazaykina

> А что будет в Берлине?..


К сожалению, (а может и к радости, что есть такой серьезный отбор), на берлинский конкурс Euro pop Contest отбирается от КАЖДОЙ страны ТОЛЬКО 3 участника в каждой возрастной категории (всего 17 стран). Т.к. видео участников последнего Конкурса еще нет, а время поджимает- то отбор производился из тех, кто УЖЕ прислал свои демки. От г.Владимира приглашение получила Дария, замечательная молодая певица с оригинальным тембром и собственным репертуаром.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Какие-то варианты ещё есть?


А варианты есть всегда- например, стать победителем следующего  Конкурса Zвездные врата Владимира и  поехать на Euro pop Contest 2010.

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

..Я часто бываю на конкурсах, и не только в центре России,но и в Екатеринбурге,Новом Уренгое,Волгограде,СПб и т.д.
И вот какая тенденция: каждый артист стремится СКОПИРОВАТЬ уже имеющийся мировой стандарт,и рвётся в бой(иногда,не в его пользу тот бой заканчивается)..И рвутся связки у "пародирующих"Лепса,Агилеру..(вспоминается Высоцкий- "Рвусь из жил,из всех сухожилий!")
А ведь невдомёк,что Лепсу-" полтинник", и Агилере не 17 лет.Их психофизический певческий АППАРАТ просто ДРУГОЙ.И жизненный опыт...Хочется сказать конкурсанту:эта песня тебе нравится,но ОНА НЕ ТВОЯ.А где ТЫ?где твоя психофизика и ТВОЙ внутренний мир?
Я отдаю предпочтение певцам , идущим своей дорогой; мне импонируют певцы-АРТИСТЫ,а не певцы-певцы;я симпатизирую тем,кто  отряхнув пыль с раритетов,креативно показывает песню в новом свете.Как только я вижу такого артиста,я говорю: ВОТ он,ПОБЕДИТЕЛЬ!  :Aga:

----------


## Серж Курганский

Существует тенденция "сделанных" исполнителей, которые не выносят собственную личность на сцену, а делают только то, что увидел(сделал) руководитель или продюсер. Тенденция наиопаснейшея. 
Бывает очень грустно наблюдать таких исполнителей...
Полное ощущение, что перед тобой не человек, а кукла...
Существует даже некая "школа" такого "артистизма"))).
Зашедшие в такую, с позволения сказать, "культуру" в молодом, юном возрасте исполнитель, может из такой "школы" и не выйти...Не будьте исполнителями чужой воли, а опираясь на рекоммендации и советы Вашего руководителя живите на сцене собственными эмоциями и личными переживаниями и своим восприятием того образа, который Вы выносите на сцену.
Уверен, что такое отношение к делу принесёт хороший результат.
Идите собственным путём и Вы будете в верхних строках любого фестиваля или конкурса. Вы, собственно, уже Победитель!
Если Вы на любом конкурсе в первой десятке - это очень много.

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Одна "звезда" у нас в городе долго лепила себе подобных клонов - боже..они выходили,как матрёшки: с одинаково узким пронзительным звуком,с одними и теми же фонограммами и даже ручку держали,как она,опереточно-изящно.
   Как и кто ей объяснит,что ксерокопии - это недолговечно..

 А в соседнем городе одна дама даже рукописное ПОСОБИЕ выпустила(школа имени мени!)...я купила.Прочла.Такое безобразие..Плагиат во всем,в каждой строке - ничего своего,понадёргано отовсюду-у Риггса,у Стрельниковой,у Дмитриева.Ну так же нельзя,ребята: ШКОЛА - это должно быть выстрадано,а не вымучено.

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Всех поздравляю с 1 сентября - это новый учебный год.это новый концертный сезон и вообще - раньше календарный год начинался с этого дня..
Новых планов! Новых креативных идей! НОВЫХ ГОНОРАРОВ!)))))

----------


## Mazaykina

> ШКОЛА - это должно быть выстрадано,а не вымучено.


Ларис, так я жду, когда ты дашь материал для раздела.  И вообще, пора открывать новый подраздел- *Школа вокала* или что-то в этом роде. Поможешь?

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Мадамм..
Вы мне сделали предложение,от которого я не смогу отказаться! :Aga: 
Обещаю собраться с мыслями..:wink:

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Школа эстрадно-джазового вокала - открывай,я готова!

----------


## Kliakca

> Потерпи, будут фотки.


(11.07.2009) - (24.09.2009)...:frown:
Обещанное три года ждут, а не три месяца... и чего я тут суетилась...

----------


## Mazaykina

> Школа эстрадно-джазового вокала - открывай,я готова!


За мной дело не станет. Вот, пожалуйста 



> Обещанное три года ждут


Думаю, организаторы Конкурса уже могут предоставить видео материал. Кое-что есть здесь.

----------


## Jam Jamovna



----------


## Jam Jamovna



----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Есть ещё индивидуальные фото и видео - но это ноу-хау авторов снимков,участники знают - куда позвонить,где заказать..

А мы надеемся,что февральский,пятый конкурс будет не менее красочным, и не менее интересным.

Можно уже заявляться на *fest-vladimir@mail.ru*
Ждем новые заявки,предложения,вопросы.

----------


## ОлесяЯ

Лариса! 
Хочется узнать, когда будет 5 конкурс и положение о нем.
Олеся

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Друзья,скоро я выложу *здесь* положение подробное,а пока:

17-21 февраля,Владимир-Суздаль,5й международный молодёжный конкурс - фестиваль* "Звёздные врата Владимира"*
ЭСТРАДНЫЙ ВОКАЛ И АНСАМБЛИ

-младшая номинация(..до 11 лет)
-подростки (от 12 до 16ти)
-молодёжь (от 18  до 24х)
-и старшая номинация(от 25ти..)

1 тур - песня-хит своей страны или песня- визитка
2 тур - мировой хит или фрагмент из мюзикла

Программа: 
17го - день заезда,экскурсии,встреча участников,жеребьёвка
18го - репетиции,1 тур
19го - репетиции,2 тур
20го -мастер-класс,гала-концерт лауреатов и гостей,вечеринка участников
21го экскурсии,день отъезда

 Финансовые условия подсчитаем* позже*,могу сказать примерно -около 6 тыс.руб(вкл.оргвзнос,3х раз.питание и г-цу 2х местн.)Дорога не входит.

Гран при -  одно в младшей и подрастковой категории("Звёздный ключик"),одно - в старшей и молодёжной("Звёздные врата"),далее в *каждой* возр.категории:

лауреат 1 премии
лауреат 2 премии
лауреат 3 премии,
дипломанты

 (Жюри оставляет за собой право присуждать не все премии или добавлять премии по своему усмотрению)

Кроме того,участники выбирают Принца и Принцессу фестиваля.

 Заявки -до 1 февраля.Они уже поступают на *fest-vladimir@mail.ru*. Дерзайте!

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Друзья!
ВПЕРВЫЕ мы решили провести сложное для нас,но удобное для вас мероприятие: ТРИ В ОДНОМ - !семинар,с посещением !госэкзамена и !конкурс,"Звёздные врата".

ИТАК: 

_15февраля_ мы встречаем вас в Москве,или во Владимире, и приглашаем на госэкзамен эстрадно-джазовой специализации факультета искусств ВГГУ:*ЗАЩИТА ДИПЛОМНЫХ ПРОЕКТОВ*
Затем возможна экскурсия по Владимиру,по Суздалю - по вашему желанию!

_16февраля_ мы с вами проводим 
*- международную методическую конференцию"Методические основы современного эстрадно-джазового искусства"*.
Вы можете принять участие как в конференции,так и в семинаре,приобрести методические пособия,обменяться материалами для работы.

1_7 февраля_ -заезд конкурсантов на 5й международный фестиваль-конкурс "Звёздные врата",мы проводим мастер-классы,экскурсии,на след.день 18го - открытие и 1 тур. Затем,19го-2й тур и мастер-класс Председателя жюри,продюсера,лауреата премии "Овация",арт-директора А.Б.Пугачёвой -О.Н.Непомнящего(г.Москва)
20го - гала-концерт в Областном Дворце Культуры( фото и видео-сьёмка)
21го - отъезд.

Финансовые условия мы сейчас обсчитываем,постараемся разместить и питать дёшево,по студенческим ценам.

----------


## Серж Курганский

Поздравляю всех с Новым Годом и Рождеством Христовым!
Надеюсь, что в феврале встретимся на "ZВЁЗДНЫХ ВРАТАХ"!
Всем Здоровья и Достатка!!!
С уважением и любовью, Серж.

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Итак,через месяц конкурс.
Программа остаётся в силе,правда, сократим на 1 день из-за переноса праздников:
 17февраля- заезд,жеребьевка,размещение,вечеринка"Будем знакомы"
 18го- репетиции,открытие,1 тур,экскурсия по городу
 19го-репетиции,2 тур,мастер-класс,вечеринка("Принц и Принцесса")
 20го-закрытие,награждение,отъезд

 :Ok: Поступающие заявки радуют: география участников-от Калининграда до Н.Уренгоя,от Башкирии до Казахстана.
А также: Москва,С-Петербург,Волгоград,Владимир,Оренбург,Иваново,Н.Новгород,Ярославль,Воронеж,Подольск,Муром,Ковров,Гусь Хрустальный и мн.др.

Ждём принцесс всех фестивалей:это Дария,г.Владимир(1й фест.),Россияночка,г.Петропавловск-Камчатский( 2й фест),Ян Сюэ,Китай(3й)и Мари Ивлеву(4й).Кто же станет принцессой 5го,юбилейного?
Принцы тоже все в гости к нам:мы приглашаем И.Боровских(Ковров),И.Шокина(Владимир),И.Струкова(Судогда) и М.Логинова(Иваново).

Итак,ждем заявки ввиде резюме,прикрепите демо(+1) и фото на 
fest-vladimir@mail.ru  в оргкомитет на моё имя.Вопросы можно на форуме.

----------


## Jam Jamovna

> Ждём принцесс всех фестивалей... Принцы тоже все в гости к нам...


На юбилейный ММФК Принца и Принцессу будут выбирать предыдущие обладатели этих титулов! Конкурс красоты в рамках фестиваля  :Vah:

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Через неделю - закончится приём заявок на конкурс "Zвёздные врата Владимира"-ещё есть время написать нам о своих решениях и прислать заявки . :Ok: 
Заявки ждём в виде резюме: ФИО,образование,стаж на сцене,предыдущие конкурсы,демо-аудио,фото,репертуар.

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

:smile:Отзвучали последние аккорды "Фестивального гимна",высохли слёзы радости и слёзы обид(..как на любом конкурсе), все наши партнёры раздарили свои подарки,цветы и комплементы - всё это непременные атрибуты Гала-концерта..Фото и видео обрабатывается,-скоро выложим.В прошлом году мы провели летний вариант феста ,в этом вернулись к исходному -февральскому.Участников было больше,программа интереснее .. Приятно отметить.что предс.жюри настоял на Гран-при для юной владимирской певицы *Вики Кругловой*,(впервые за 5 фестивалей Владимир может поздравить и своих педагогов с победой).При этом, во взрослых возрастных категориях трудно было выделить лучшего среди лучших - так ровно выглядели обладатели 1х премий..Эту задачу решил ректор ВГГУ,проф.Малыгин,учредивший свой спецприз для* Лилии Мирной* из Оренбурга,которая в наст.время - ст-ка ВГГУ.Все поздравляли Катюшу Сомкову из Ставрова,Таю Орлову  и Настю Павлову из Владимира,Женю Полицыну из Гусь-Хрустального и Алексея Дьяконова из Подмосковья.На этом конкурсе они были лучшие и с этим я их и их педагогов *поздравляю*!

----------


## Jam Jamovna



----------


## Витка

> Алексея Дьяконова из Подмосковья


по-моему я с ним знакома, уж больно знакомое имя :)))))
Потом по фоткам определю, права или нет...

*Jam Jamovna*, спасибо за фотки

----------


## ольга гущина

*Лариса Рудольфовна*,
 Спасибо за столь высокую оценку нашей работы.

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Незаметно пролетит лето...Мы начнём подготовку 6го музыкального молодёжного фестиваля-конкурса "Zвёздные врата Владимира".Скажу сразу , чего не будет больше ни на одном нашем форуме: никто больше не будет петь  сразу  два номера в один день и час. :Aga:  Ничего,кроме вреда ,самому участнику это не приносит..Ему кажется,что он самый лучший, при этом он НИКОГО не видит,и ,соответственно,не может сравнить. Но амбиций...хоть отбавляй.
Кроме того ,такой конкурсант не участвует в репетициях,в мастер-классах,в праздничных фестивальных вечерах,где ребята тоже поют(а подчас и лучше ,чем на конкурсе),ради чего,собственно ,и проводится фест! В итоге в подростке воспитывается эгоцентризм:"Я такой классный,а меня не оценили!".Жаль,что он приехал ТОЛЬКО за дипломом ДЛЯ СЕБЯ,для "звезды".
В остальном всё остаётся прежним.Это единственное изменение в положении.
 Итак,в следующем феврале мы ждём Вас,друзья,на 6й ММФК,здесь,в центре Владимира,у Золотых ворот - обсуждаем заявки заранее.

----------


## Jam Jamovna

На международном конкурсе "Открытая Россия" в Сочи Алексей Бондаренко - Гран-при, Катюша Попова - 1 премия, а Лариса Рудольфовна приглашена председателем жюри по вокалу!..

П О З Д Р А В Л Я Е М! :Oj:

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Спасибо!
я всерьёз подумываю вступить в фестивальное движение "Надежды Европы"..надеюсь,коллеги меня поддержат)))

----------


## Jam Jamovna

Прежде, чем вступить в "Надежды Европы", неплохо было бы повторить наш семинар осенью... Как на это смотрите, коллеги?..

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

НАЧИНАЕМ ПОДГОТОВКУ  К 6му ФЕСТИВАЛЮ -  КОНКУРСУ "ЗВЁЗДНЫЕ ВРАТА"!
Он пройдёт в феврале,в конце зимы. Но начнём мы,как и хотели,с семинара педагогов в октябре.
Ваши предложения,коллеги?

----------


## джазВАЛЯ

Хотелось бы увидеть сроки проведения и положение.С любовью ,Валентина.

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Дорогая джаз-Валя))
Дорогие форумчане))

Положение по конкурсу обновляется в связи с международным его статусом, в связи с целой серией мастер-классов и круглых столов, а также в связи с дополнительными номинациями 6го ММФК.

1.Номинация "Эстрадный вокал" - предполагает два номера: мировой хит и песня-визитка.

2.Номинация "Мюзикл" - предполагает два фрагмента из отечественного и зарубежного мюзиклов.

3.Номинация "Ансамбль" - предполагает два разнохарактерных произведения ( не принимаются номера для солиста и бэк-вокала)

4.Номинация "Шансонье" - предполагает два произведения в исполнении АВТОРА.

Кроме того, мы проводим конкурс среди дизайнеров на лучший обновлённый логотип "ЗВЁЗДНЫХ (золотых!)ВРАТ"

Среди концертмейстеров и педагогов проводим конкурс на лучшего АККОМПАНИАТОРА.

Так что, позиций будет много, готовьтесь, после нового года обновлённое положение будет выложено НА ФОРУМЕ и в одноименных с фестивалем группах В СОЦИАЛЬНЫХ СЕТЯХ.

Как поняли? приём)))

----------


## Витка

Лариса Рудольфовна, вопрос таков: можно ли участвовать в 2-х номинациях - "Авторской песни" и "эстрадный вокал"?
Хочется вроде бы и мировой хит спеть и своё творчество показать...

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Вита!
Конечно,можно участвовать в нескольких номинациях - за каждую отдельно доплатив 500р.
Тогда - 4 песни?))

----------


## Jam Jamovna

Итак - та да да даааааааааааа!!!  :Laie 36:  :Laie 25:  :Laie 41:  :Laie 40:  :Laie 39:  :Laie 38:  :Laie 28:  :Laie 3:  :Laie 48: 


*П О Л О Ж Е Н И Е* 
О VI молодёжном музыкальном фестивале-конкурсе 
*«ZВЁЗДНЫЕ ВРАТА»*
1-5 марта 2011 г., г. Владимир

1. Цели и задачи ММФК
1.1. Укрепление международных связей артистической молодёжи;
1.2. Выявление и поддержка талантливых вокалистов, музыкантов и авторов;
1.3. Знакомство с новыми направлениями в исполнительском искусстве;
1.4. Пропаганда лучших вокальных и инструментальных произведений;
1.5. Совершенствование исполнительского мастерства;
1.6. Установление творческих контактов с авторами и композиторами;
1.7. Обмен творческим и профессиональным опытом.

2. Организаторы ММФК
2.1. Оргкомитет ММФК:
- Владимирский Государственный Гуманитарный Университет (Владимир)
- Областной Дворец культуры г. Владимира
- Творческое Объединение «RUssisches KUnsthaus“ (Берлин)
- “Корпорация Музыкантов «АРТ-ПАРАДОКС» (Москва)
- Комитеты по молодёжной политике администрации Владимирской области и города Владимира
- Международный Дом Мира администрации г. Владимира

2.2 Оргкомитет решает следующие вопросы:
а) координация проекта;
б) хозяйственное обеспечение и техническое оснащение фестиваля - конкурса;
в) организация работы жюри;
г) рекламная и PR компания фестиваля-конкурса;
д) прием участников и гостей фестиваля - конкурса.

3. Место и сроки проведения ММФК
Работа оргкомитета и конкурсные прослушивания будут проводиться в помещении Молодёжного Музыкального Центра факультета искусств Владимирского Государственного Гуманитарного Университета по адресу г. Владимир, 600000, ул. Никитская, 1, Здание «У Золотых ворот», 
Гала-концерт победителей ММФК будет проводиться в концертном зале Областного Дворца культуры по адресу: г. Владимир, ул. Д. Левитана, 4
5 марта 2011 г. 13-00

4. Условия участия в Фестивале
Любой музыкант или коллектив, независимо от статуса, опыта, профессионализма, в любом составе имеет право на участие в Фестивале «ZВЁЗДНЫЕ ВРАТА». По решению режиссёрской группы самые оригинальные номера участников Фестиваля могут быть включены в программу Гала–концерта ММФК.

5. Условия участия в Конкурсе
5.1. Номинации эстрадного конкурса «ZВЁЗДНЫЕ ВРАТА»:

5.1.1. Открытый детский конкурс вокальных исполнителей «ZВЁЗДНЫЙ КЛЮЧИК»
Возрастные категории - 7-10, 11-14 лет 
Конкурсная программа:
I тур - Песня современных авторов 
II тур - Отечественный детский хит 
* Допускается бэк-вокал за исключением дублирования основной партии и исполнения «дабл треком»

5.1.2. Эстрадный вокал (соло) 
Возрастные категории - 15-20, 21-29, от 30 лет 
Конкурсная программа:
I тур - Мировой хит 
II тур - Оригинальная песня (песня-визитка) 
* Не допускается дублирование основной партии («дабл трек»)

5.1.3. Эстрадный вокал (ансамбль) 
Возрастные категории - 7-14 лет,15-30 лет 
Конкурсная программа - 2 разнохарактерных произведения 
* Не допускается исполнение произведения в варианте «солист - бэк-вокал», а так же использование бэк-вокала в инструментальной аранжировке.

5.1.4. Артист мюзикла (соло)
Возрастная категория - 15-30 лет 
Конкурсная программа:
I тур - Фрагмент из отечественного мюзикла 
II тур - Фрагмент из зарубежного мюзикла 
* Не допускается дублирование основной партии («дабл трек»)

5.1.5. Авторская песня 
Возрастные категории - 7-14 лет,15-30 лет 
Конкурсная программа - 2 произведения в исполнении автора 
* Не допускается исполнение песен чужих авторов. Необходимо предоставить тексты произведения с подписью автора для членов жюри.

5.2. Указанные возрастные категории формируются оргкомитетом в зависимости от подачи заявок и могут быть изменены.
5.3. Не допускается исполнение конкурсной программы в один день.
5.4. Участники конкурса могут использовать инструментальную фонограмму (-1) или живое инструментальное сопровождение. Фонограмма должна быть записана только на CD или мини - диске и соответствовать качеству, пригодному для публичного воспроизведения и трансляции. Исполнение программы под фонограмму «+1» не допускается. Время звучания каждого трека – не более 4-х минут.
5. 5. Допускается замена репертуара при согласовании с оргкомитетом.
5.6. Лауреаты предыдущих ММФК имеют право участвовать в VI ММФК за исключением обладателей Гран-При.
5.7. Оргкомитет ММФК оставляет за собой право на трансляцию аудио и видео записей конкурсных выступлений.

6. Порядок проведения Конкурса
6.1. Конкурс проводится в 3 этапа: 
! - 1 этап ОТБОРОЧНЫЙ проводится оргкомитетом по присланным аудио и видеозаписям .
• 2 этап – исполнение всеми участниками Конкурса первой песни. 
• 3 этап – исполнение всеми участниками Конкурса второй песни. 
• Гала – концерт состоит из выступлений победителей Конкурса и гостей Фестиваля.

7. Жюри конкурса
7.1. Состав жюри определяется оргкомитетом конкурса. В него приглашаются: заслуженные деятели культуры и искусств РФ, доценты и профессора вузов, педагоги по вокалу,режиссёры,продюсеры.
7.2. Жюри имеет право своим решением:
- Присуждать ГРАН-ПРИ, присваивать звания Лауреат и Дипломант конкурса; 
- не присуждать отдельные призовые места;
- присуждать по два одинаковых места в любой возрастной группе; 
- присуждать дополнительные поощрительные призы и премии.

8. Критерии оценок
Конкурсную программу оценивает профессиональное Жюри (по десятибалльной системе). При выставлении оценок будут учитываться:
- вокальная техника исполнения;
- самобытность и оригинальность тембра;
- художественный уровень исполнения;
- владение сценическим пространством, соответствие стилю номера, сценический имидж.

9. Подведение итогов конкурса и поощрение победителей
9.1. В каждой категории жюри определяет не более десяти конкурсантов, набравших наивысшее количество баллов, из которых лучшим из десятки финалистов присуждается звание лауреата I, II и III степени, остальным – звание дипломанта ММФК «ZВЁЗДНЫЕ ВРАТА». 
9.2. Звание Гран-при присуждается одно на все номинации и возрастные категории. Его обладателем может стать яркий творчески одаренный солист или коллектив, получивший наибольшее количество голосов 
Жюри.
9.3 Обладатель Гран-при и Лауреаты I степени зачисляются на эстрадно-джазовую специализацию ВГГУ без экзамена по специальности. В случае, если одинаковое высшее количество баллов получили два или более участников, жюри оставляет за собой право не присуждать Гран-при.
9.4. Члены жюри конкурса и оргкомитет учреждают специальные призы: за лучшую англоязычную песню, за сохранение национальных традиций , специальный приз фирмы «Мелодия» и другие.
Всем участникам Конкурса вручаются памятные дипломы и пакеты участников ММФК.

10. Организационный взнос
Организационный взнос участника Конкурса составляет 2500 рублей. В него входит: 
•аренда помещений для проведения конкурсных выступлений и Гала- концерт.
•аренда аппаратуры, 
•дизайн, реклама и полиграфия, 
•работа членов жюри и организация мастер-классов, 
•работа оргкомитета.
•экскурсия по Владимиру

Организационный взнос участника Фестиваля (руководителя, сопровождающего лица) составляет 1000 рублей. В него входит: 
•аренда помещений для проведения фестивальных выступлений, 
•аренда аппаратуры, 
•дизайн, реклама и полиграфия,
•экскурсия по Владимиру
• Посещение мастер-класса
В рамках фестиваля проходит 2й семинар повышения квалификации педагогов эстрадного вокала,по окончании выдаётся свидетельство.

Оплата оргвзноса и оформление документации производится в Оргкомитете ММФК по прибытию.

Питание и проживание (5 дней/4 ночи) – от 3500 до 5000 руб.

11. Порядок подачи заявок
11. 1. Заявки подаются до 27 февраля 2011 года электронными сообщениями в адрес оргкомитета:

fest-vladimir@mail.ru

11.2. В заявке указывается ФИО, адрес, контактные телефоны, год рождения артиста (каждого участника коллектива),НОМИНАЦИЯ, название произведений для конкурсной программы с указанием авторов и видов носителей, технический райдер и предложения по размещению и питанию. Форма заявки прилагается.
11.3. Приветствуется наличие резюме артиста.

БУДЕМ РАДЫ ВИДЕТЬ ВАС НА ФЕСТИВАЛЕ!!!

 :Kuzya 01: 
Благодарю за внимание)))

----------


## iriada

> Дорогая джаз-Валя))
> Дорогие форумчане))
> 
> Среди концертмейстеров и педагогов проводим конкурс на лучшего АККОМПАНИАТОРА.
> 
> )))


поподробнее можно?

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

В первый день приезда руководителям и педагогам,желающим принять участие в конкурсе аккомпаниаторов, будут предложены ноты на выбор (аккомпанемент студентам университета)..
 И 4го марта вместе с мастер-классами , мы планируем конкурс концертмейстеров

                     ПРОГРАММА ФЕСТИВАЛЯ - КОНКУРСА "ZВЁЗДНЫЕ ВРАТА-6"


  01.03.11 ЗАЕЗД УЧАСТНИКОВ, РАЗМЕЩЕНИЕ, ЗНАКОМСТВО С ГОРОДОМ,
               РЕГИСТРАЦИЯ, ЖЕРЕБЬЁВКА.
               Репетиции в концертном зале факультета искусств ВГГУ
               СЕМИНАР РУКОВОДИТЕЛЕЙ ЭСТРАДНО - ДЖАЗОВЫХ КОЛЛЕКТИВОВ

  02.03.11 Репетиция 1 тура.
               10-00 ОТКРЫТИЕ ММФК 
               10-30 Конкурс-спутник "ZВЁЗДНЫЙ КЛЮЧИК",(7-10 и 11-14 лет)-1тур
               14-00-16-00 Конкурс "ZВЁЗДНЫЕ ВРАТА"(15 - 20,21-29 лет),солисты,1тур

               16-30 -19-00 -"-"-ансамбли,авторы - 1 тур

                20-00-22-30 - " STAR-PARTY" ,вечер знакомства,"АМАКС-ЗК"(ГТК)

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

03.03.11
                                В том же порядке - 2й тур, вечером - ОБЗОРНАЯ ЭКСКУРСИЯ "ВЕЧЕРНИЙ ВЛАДИМИР"

                                                     04.03.11
                                РУССКАЯ МАСЛЕНИЦА в СУЗДАЛЕ, обряды,игры,масляничные угощения))

                                МАСТЕР-КЛАССЫ, КОНФЕРЕНЦИЯ, КРУГЛЫЕ СТОЛЫ, ТВОРЧЕСКИЕ ВСТРЕЧИ

                                "ZВЁЗДНЫЙ БАЛ" - выборы Принца и Принцессы ММФК.

                                                         05.03.11
                                ГЕНЕРАЛЬНАЯ РЕПЕТИЦИЯ гала-концерта.Встречи с журналистами.
                                14-00 ГАЛА-КОНЦЕРТ в ОБЛАСТНОМ ДВОРЦЕ КУЛЬТУРЫ
                                 П Р Е С С - К О Н Ф Е Р Е Н Ц И Я 
                                 отьезд участников

----------


## Витка

> Вита!
> Конечно,можно участвовать в нескольких номинациях - за каждую отдельно доплатив 500р.
> Тогда - 4 песни?))


Боюсь не успею на вторую аранжировку сделать, а песни других композиторов по условиям нельзя петь... Так, что будем петь стандарт 2.
Спасибо за ответ! Надеюсь, до встречи!

Ещё, такой вопрос, к сожалению работаю 1-го вечером, поэтому можно ли приехать сразу ко *02.03.11*..... 



> 14-00-16-00 Конкурс "ZВЁЗДНЫЕ ВРАТА"(15 - 20,21-29 лет,от 30 лет),солисты,1тур


???
Иначе, никак не получается... Даже 2-го придётся с работы отпрашиваться...
Надеюсь, на понимание...

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Вита, конечно,приезжай 2го, вы по программе - вечером. Сообщи, как тебя разместить? В одноместном дороже))

 Пиши на fest-vladimir@mail.ru

----------


## Витка

Размещать можно в многоместном... Я приеду ОДНА...  Т.е. мне нужно 1 место в любом номере... 
Всё остальное, либо на почту, либо по телефону, надеюсь, номер не изменился...

----------


## Витка

*Лариса Рудольфовна*, к сожалению, приехать не получится... Форс-мажор... Написала на всякий случай на почту... 
Желаю вам классно провести фестиваль и удачи конкурсантам!

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

ДОРОГИЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ!

ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ ВАС СРОК ПОДАЧИ ЗАЯВОК ПРОДЛЁН ДО 27го февраля.

ОРГКОМИТЕТ.

----------


## Полякова Ольга

Ах, как жалко, что нас загрузили на мартовские дни(((((( Так хотелось поехать!!!!!
Успеха Вам и новых талантов))))))) Всем - УДАЧИ!!!!!!!

----------


## Витка

Да уж... время совсем неудобное - все в работе к 8 марта!
Может, впредь учтётся этот момент... Было бы здОрово!

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

ИТАК, ПОДАЧА ЗАЯВОК ЗАВЕРШЕНА, мы стартуем!

НАША география: Москва,Иваново,Ковров,Городец,Н.Новгород, Муром, Екатеринбург,Салехард,Уренгой, Калининград,и т.д.

НАШИ гости - АВСТРИЯ,ЧЕХИЯ,АМЕРИКА,КИТАЙ.

НАШИ ПАРТНЁРЫ - те же, и это радует))

ПОЖЕЛАЙТЕ НАМ УДАЧИ!))

----------


## Витка

Желаем вам удачи!!! В чём не сомневаемся! И ждём фото-отчёт!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> ПОЖЕЛАЙТЕ НАМ УДАЧИ!))


*У**д**а**ч**и**!!!!*

----------


## Mazaykina

> ПОЖЕЛАЙТЕ НАМ УДАЧИ!))


Отрывайте новые таланты, привозите их в Европу! УДАЧИ!!!!

----------


## Витка

*А я наконец-то порезала видео с позапрошлого фестиваля... Это всё, что у меня есть!
Делюсь с вами:*

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

ВИКТОРИЯ, спасибо, дорогая..Просто ностальгия какая-то. Придётся срочно выложить фото и видео ЭТОГО ГОДА.)))

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

И снова - здравствуйте!

Весной этого года вы ждёте 7й Международный Музыкальный фестиваль - конкурс "Zвёздные врата", - ваши звонки и письма  поступают ежедневно, спасибо за них))))
 И ,  несмотря на чрезмерную загруженность всей кафедры Музыкального искусства эстрады, оргкомитет готов  к работе.)))
Ждём вас , наши новые и старые друзья. Пишите здесь, а также в официальной группе вконтакте "VII ММФК Zвёздные врата"  
и на ящик fest-vladimir@mail.ru
В этом году будут новые номинации - "Авторская песня" (песня в исполнении автора) и " Поющий мастер" (для руководителей всех возрастов)

 Итак, 25 - 27го апреля мы ждём вас и ваших учеников!

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Последние новости оргкомитета: сроки перенесены на неделю для наших партнёров по фестивальным движениям. Таким образом, ждём вас  -* с 3 по 5 мая.*  Внимание : добавлены номинации "Академический вокал" и "Поющий мастер". Заявки поступают, не забывайте прикреплять демо и фото))

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

...........................ДОРОГИЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ!.....................
ДЛЯ ВАС ПОДАЧА ЗАЯВОК ПРОДЛЕНА ДО З0 АПРЕЛЯ. МЫ ЖДЁМ ВАС НА КОНКУРСЕ, ДО ВСТРЕЧИ))))

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

ВНИМАНИЕ,

28 февраля - 2 марта мы ждём вас на 9й международный фест-конкурс "ЗВЕЗДНЫЕ ВРАТА"

Информация на сайте fest-vladimir.fo.ru

Там - всё о новых номинациях!

----------

